# Atwell Pond Very Low Level



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

Wife and I went to check out Boiling Creek and Atwell pond on Eglin Reservation on 4/4/09 and apparently Jackson Guard is doing a drawdown on Atwell Pond for some reason. While Boiling Creek, just a quarter mile away, was in flood stage (but dropping) Atwell pond was down about 4+ feet (which is significant for that pond). Trusty old beetle-spin didn't produce anything in several different spots.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey Mike, do you have to be prior military or get a permit of some kind to fish there? How much is it, if you need one? I hate it when the trusty beetle-spin doesnt produce.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

You have to get a Eglin Fishing Permit for $15 per year at Jackson Guard on Hxy 85 in Niceville, then you can fish Boiling Creek, Atwell Pond (5 acres), Buck Pond (5 acres), Duck Pond (30 acres), Crain Pond (3 acres) and several others further to the east. You <U>don't</U> need an Eglin permit to fish in Bayou Fundy in the Grassy Point area, althought you do have pass through Eglin Reservation on Choctaw Field Road. That would be a good spot for your Bass Buggy.


----------



## pringlecan (Jan 21, 2009)

went and checked atwell out this afternoon. caught a little 8" largemouth on a shiner in about 12 inches of water towards the back of the pond, but that was about it. i imagine the cold snap slowed the fish down.

the wind was rediculous.


----------



## S.Watson (Feb 25, 2009)

i tell you what all this talk about atwell brings alot to mind.when i was a kid befor my dad got a boat we fished eglin hard. in the spring of 87 my dad got a 8 1/4 pounder bass in the left corner standing at the dam.what a day that was.22 years ago an its there like it was yesterday.thanks for reminding me


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Cold snap + psot spawn + full moon = not so hot fishing.


----------



## redrunner (Dec 11, 2007)

> *JoeZ (4/9/2009)*Cold snap + psot spawn + full moon = not so hot fishing.


I hope thats the last cold snap. I'm ready for some active fish.


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Just in case anyone searches this in the future. Both Atwell and Buck pond are completely dry. There was a lot of recent (last couple of years) man made erosion controls put in place. Not sure if they were drained intentionally or what. Im going email Jackson guard.


----------

